# 68 GTO Drive Shaft



## raygun1954 (Jun 27, 2018)

I need to replace my old original driveshaft in 68 GTO with a TH400 transmission. It is out of balance again and has a vibration. I had it balanced not long ago. Is there an interchangeable drive that will work that will cost an arm and leg? I have been looking at Summit Racing's selection of aluminum driveshafts but Summit doesn't show a correct fit.


----------

